# Topics > Sport > Multi-sport robot event, robot competition >  World Future Sports Games, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

## Airicist

Organizer - World Federation of Future Sports

World Future Sports Games 2017, December 28-30, 2017, Dubai, United Arab Emirates

----------


## Airicist

Article "Dubai to host World Future Sports Games"

by Amir Naqvi
March 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

Article "World Future Sports Games to take place in Dubai"

March 13, 2016

----------


## Airicist

The ‘World future Sports Games’ are coming to Dubai, and it’s going to be amazing
March 12, 2016




> In order to stimulate innovation and help contribute to research and technological developments, Dubai just announced that they are going to be holding the "World Future Sports Games" in 2017.

----------

